# Power Rangers Dino Charge



## LightyKD (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone watch the premiere of Power Rangers Dino Charge yet? The first episode is available over at Nick.com (provided you live in the U.S.) and of course your usual torrent site. The TV airing is next Saturday (Feb 7th). If you did watch the premiere, share your thoughts.

Promo


Show Opening


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2015)

Great opening song!  The mighty morphine and zero was the best for me.  Since then I didn't like any opening song. But I don't going to watch this show.  I am too old for this.  But I am very excited about the new dbz movie.


----------



## SuperrSonic (Feb 1, 2015)

I watched it and thought it was great. I really like the cast so far, best thing was probably that they didn't throw everything at you in the first episode. Opening is really good, I disliked when the Samurai/Megaforce openings had the characters shout their names during the credits, that was incredibly annoying.

My cable company dropped Nick last year however I still follow the show with Netflix or elsewhere. But yeah the cast seems excellent and I'm looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow! More Power Rangers series! 
It's morphin time!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 2, 2015)

Uh, no haha. Isn't it for like 5-year olds? Just saying. While we're on the subject, has anyone seen the new Tellatubbies?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 2, 2015)

SuperrSonic said:


> I watched it and thought it was great. I really like the cast so far, best thing was probably that they didn't throw everything at you in the first episode. Opening is really good, I disliked when the Samurai/Megaforce openings had the characters shout their names during the credits, that was incredibly annoying.
> 
> My cable company dropped Nick last year however I still follow the show with Netflix or elsewhere. But yeah the cast seems excellent and I'm looking forward to the next episode.


 


I actually liked the roll call in the intro. I feel weird when I don't hear it. Maybe I need to make a quick clip with the roll call, lol. As for the episode, I love the explanation of how the dinosaurs became extinct in the PR Universe. I'm already liking Shelby as the Pink Ranger and Tyler has a little Goku in him with his sillyness, I cant wait for episode 2 and I'm even more excited that Chip Lynn (In Space, Lost Galaxy, Time Force and RPM) is the executive producer of this show. Bye bye Johnathan Tzachor! I Will NOT miss you


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2015)

ITT baka gaijins who can't appreciate my superior super sentai culture



Dino Charge? I wouldn't even pay cash.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 3, 2015)

Didn't one of these guys just get arrested for murder the other day?


----------



## Harsky (Feb 3, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Didn't one of these guys just get arrested for murder the other day?


 
Ricardo Medina Jr who hasn't been involved with Power Rangers since 2012.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 4, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Ricardo Medina Jr who hasn't been involved with Power Rangers since 2012.


 

He is actually out of jail now. The DA decided to not file any charges but still wants to investigate. It looks as if the roommate ran into the damn sword.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> He is actually out of jail now. The DA decided to not file any charges but still wants to investigate. It looks as if the roommate ran into the damn sword.


 
"I swear, he ran into my sword... 20 times".


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Tigran (Feb 15, 2015)

Now if I could just find a way to watch Episode 2. Damn cable company doesn't carry Nick,


----------

